# TTOC Magazine



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just had mine delivered with tickets for Burghley - looks superb. 

Well done to all those involved for the huge amount of effort it has taken to put this together 

Jackie x


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Hear hear, well done everyone.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

It's absoluTTe(ly) brillianTT.

A superb 1st addiTTion, well worth the wait, just need to read it now ;D

Cheers to all involved.

Norman

PS. I am now officially a member of the TTOC ;D ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I will fourth that - great professional presentation of everything in the pack. Well done to all involved. Now where do I put those stickers ;D

Moley


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

As I don't have a TT anymore there isn't really any point in me joining the club to receive the mag.

Therefore, could someone scan it in and host it on the web for me? I quite fancy reading it.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm wondering where to put the TTOC stickers - on the Vectra or the VX220!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done the mag team, know just what its like with a new launch..aint easy.

Congratulations.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well done everyone involved , and also the members for making this all possible [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Jonah

TTotal have u room for anymore stickers  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Robert !

I will bleepin well make room for these boyos , best stickers out yet !

Can I have some 2 feet across please Mark ? ;D


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Received mine last night, great acheivement well done to all concerned. Thanks for all your hard work.
John


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! Well done and many, many thanks to all involved. :-*


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Well done to all involved, a great read


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Top mag folks. Keep this up and the club will surely grow and grow. ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to echo everyone elseâ€™s sentiments. Great 1st edition 

I'll be trying out the window stickers and positioning them in the rear quarter lights.

Simon


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

What the wait time from joining the club (PayPal) to receiving the mag? I know you are all ready busy with Burghley and all, so im not pushing just asking 

Can someone change my "tag" thing under my name to TTOC Member now that I am one 

Looking forward to a good read, and getting my TT on Saturday - hope everyone who is going to Burghley has a great time, and don't forget the photos for those of us stuck at home/work!

Thanks Muchly

Steve


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> What the wait time from joining the club (PayPal) to receiving the mag? I know you are all ready busy with Burghley and all, so im not pushing just asking
> 
> Can someone change my "tag" thing under my name to TTOC Member now that I am one
> 
> ...


Steve

Drop me a mail to [email protected] and I'll let you know the status of your membership.

Please include your name & postcode.

Graeme


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks Graeme, email is on its way - it was just a question, not a nag 

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae (forum owner and webmaster) has started the task of updating the TTOC member tag for each member. ;D


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Corking news! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Steve


----------

